# Drop Bar or Moustache



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

After reading the Drop Bar thread I'd love to try a set out. I'm also looking to try a Moustache bar ala Bridgestone XO-1. Any opinions or comments from those who have tried them?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I am about to convert another bike to drops. w/ a rigid fork it's way nicer on your wrists, climbing feels great and i feel more in control while on steep stuff. another interewsting detail is how well the road bike levers work w/ cantis.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Moustache bars are a torture device. Avoid.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> Moustache bars are a torture device. Avoid.


While I've heard that moustache bars aren't too hot, the number of clones are growing. It seems like every manufacturer out there has it's own Moustache bar for sale. If they're really that bad who's buying them?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

CS2 said:


> If they're really that bad who's buying them?


Retro-grouch sheep who don't actually ride? No idea really, but I suspect it's people who either spent years being broken in by the bars, or people who value the wacky factor over their own comfort.

Grant Peterson's a cool guy, I really, really like reading the stuff he writes and agree with most of his thoughts on bikes. But I don't share the Riv love-in on these awful bars.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I have bikes set up with both "dirt drops" and mustache bars. Set-up properly both work well. However, it can take some time and experimenting to get either to be comfortable.

IMO....

Dirt drops are better for off-road use, but less comfortable than mustache bars when riding on a mix of paved and unpaved - the flared ends put the hoods in a position that is less comfortable than a standard road bar. Some bikes feel like they were meant for dirt drops, others seem less that way. On the right bike they feel really good on the trails.

My first experience with mustache bars was not positive; they were on a 55cm XO-1 which was a bit smaller of a frame than I needed. The bar was fine for commuting but not much else. I now have them on a bike with a much longer head tube, and they're much better. Getting them higher than you think that you want the bar is important to make them comfortable. My mustache bar is higher (at the bar clamp) than the saddle, and slopes slightly downward. Once set up properly, the mustache bars are pretty nice. They give more positions than a dirt drop bar, but they're less aggressive. I don't think that I'd want to do a race on with mustache bars, as the number of "aggressive" riding positions is limited. However, for mixed use riding (dirt, pavement, commuting, grocery shopping, etc.) the bars work well. For trail riding, mustache bars work really well for downhills, work fine on the flats, but aren't the best on climbs. If you're out to enjoy the scenery on a dirt ride, they're great (probably better than any other option that I've tried). If you want to hammer up hills and beat your buddies to the top, look at a different bar.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'll toss in my $.02 about the mustache bars - they're awesome for commuting/street/puttering around town on. A higher rise stem is a must.

I'd not put them on a bike I intended for trail riding. They're just not the bar for that in my opinion. They are MUCH better for a casual use street bike than the default ricky-racer setup that comes on so many road bikes (ie - deep drop bar with low rise stem.)

I've often wished for a bar that was halfway between a mustache bar and a RM-2 drop bar. At this point with all that different alt-bars that are out there it may even exist, I just don't have the time or patience to track it down.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I have both and like both. And, as it turns out, am actively experimenting with them some more at the moment. Both offer a nice change of pace from flat bars, and both offer variety of hand positions.

I'm one of those guys with too many bikes, and use the variety of handlebar types to justify some redundancy to my wife. So that may admittedly be an argument for me _not _to choose, but I agree that they both are nice in different ways - the moustache for slow rides around town and on pavement, and the dirt drops for technical trails. That said, if I had to pick ONE, it would be the dirt drops. I like the better control the offer. But here's the thing:

The dirt drops HAVE to be installed higher in order to be comfortable, because you'll spend more time in the drops. There a number of articles out there that claim you'll use the drops _exclusively_, but I disagree. Nonetheless, if your headtube is a lot lower than your seat, or if your bike is too small (ie: it fit properly by mid 1990's standards), then you may have a hard time getting the dirt drops high enough. Moustaches may be a better choice in that case.

Otherwise you'll have to use a pretty tall stem which are harder to find and that some find unatractive. In fact, unless you have an old Potts L.D. or a high-angle Salsa lying around, you probably only have two choices: Nitto dirt drop (quill) and Voodoo Nakisi (ahead/clamp-on).

Some pictures attached which may be helpful (my current spring projects):

1) My XO-1 with original Nitto moustache bars. I just replaced the stock 15 degree stem with this dirt drop stem, to see if if fit better. It might be a bit too high now (its almost level with the saddle), but it illustrates my point about height being important. Note the little Dia Compe knob grips that give you a 4th hand position.

2) Black bars are Salsa Woodchippers, that I took of an MB-1 project. On that bike I HAD to use this dirt drop stem, and it was set quite a bit higher (MB-1 is 52cm and XO-1 is 55cm). These bars have a very wide top, which I used often, even though the experts say "no." The brake levers are Dia Compe 287-V which have a very comfortable hook which I also use often. Brake levers are suntour command butterfly-style, which are not perfect for this setup, but work with my components.

3) Silver bars are older 3TTT dirt drops. They're narrower and have more drop, similar to the original WTBs. I haven't used them yet, but my hunch is that they wouldn't be as comfortable as the woodchippers. In this case, you can see that they'd need an even taller stem than the other two bars. I'm installing them on a Hakkaluggi cyclocross bike though, to replace some "normal," narrow road drop bars, and they HAVE to be better than those stupid things. I plan to use cross-top interrupter levers, even though the experts again say "no." Ends are too short though, which I hear is also a problem with many of the new offerings (On-One and Soma, for instance). So I'll use bar end shifters to extend the grip area.

4) Speaking of shifters: I assume you'll want to avoid brifters since you're posting in the VRC forum. I'd consider these Kelly Take-Off pods for any dirt drop set up as my first choice. Installed here on my touring bike - another spring project. I haven't ridden more than around the block while trying to dial-in postioning, but I'm really impressed. They're well made, inexpensive, and are very accessible - especially from the hoods. Plus, Chris Kelly is a really cool little-guy manufacturer that deserves support! They work similar to the original WTB dirt drop shifter pods, except that they use down-tube shifters instead of thumb shifters.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I like Moustache Bars*

...although not currently riding any.
Here's the last setup that I had.
Plenty off-road worthy. They just take a bit of getting used to just like a dirt drop setup.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

I deffo prefer moustache bars. Drops need a way higher stem. However that with moustache bars the stem must be shorter than with drops. Here sporting Magura cx brakes....try to get hold of a set f you can:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

At the end of the day, it's going to be a personal preference thing. I don't like mustaches and love drops so it's up to you. Try them both. (you'll agree with me. :devil: )


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

The moustache bar has a model that can be used with regular levers and shifters. For the drops you need road bar levers and barcons or other shifters/adaptors.

I have not seen one in person, but the Luxy bar seems to be a mix btw modern dirt drop and moustache bar. But be careful you may get in 29erland...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I like both ok. I do prefer a normal drop bar or a riser over either. The biggest problem with some dirt drops is there is not a lot of flat surface area when you aren't offroad, and I found that irritating on the longer rides. Mustache bars ruin front loading carrying (if you do that sort of thing) and don't have an aggressive offroad option.

So yeah, personal preference.


----------

